# Client dropping from "whole home"



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

I have an HR24-100 and Genie HR34-700. Set up with whole home service. On the genie, it will not show the HR24, but on the HR24, it will show the Genie. After doing a red button reset, things are back to normal. This problem occurs from once a week to several times a month. Has anyone else been experiencing this issue. Directv had this as a known issue right after the release of the Genie, and says it has been fixed some time ago. Under case management at the moment, but was curious if there were others having the same issue and had by chance found a remedy?? P.S. New to this forum so please give me some time to figure out the "ins" and "outs" Thanks!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I have both the Genie & HR24 and don't have this problem, so I tend to agree with DirecTV saying it has been resolved.

If you need to restart either DVR, it's better to use the menu option than the red button, as this lets the DVR "pack things up" before restarting just like your computer wants.

If it's locked up, then you have no other option but hit the button.

How are these networked? Are you using ethernet or coax networking?


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

Using wireless DECA. Both receivers are connected using coax network. Was reading a post about IP addresses and DHCP. But from what I've read so far, if this was an issue, both DVR's would have the same issue and not just the Genie. Still reading and maybe something might show up mentioning my specific issue. But in the meantime, any suggestions are more than just greatly appreciated!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rackbob said:


> Using wireless DECA. Both receivers are connected using coax network. Was reading a post about IP addresses and DHCP. But from what I've read so far, if this was an issue, both DVR's would have the same issue and not just the Genie. Still reading and maybe something might show up mentioning my specific issue. But in the meantime, any suggestions are more than just greatly appreciated!!


If it is a DHCP issue, you can test this by removing the wireless CCK to your network connection. Rebooting the DVRs will have them change to their internal 169.xxx IPs. Without a router in the loop, they can take a while to find each other, but once they have you can then run things this way and see if the problem continues.
If it doesn't, then this may be a router caused problem and changing to a static IP outside of the router's DHCP range should resolve this.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Some routers do have a problem giving addresses via wireless. You might check the router support and see if there's a firmware update.

Or as VOS suggests, set a static IP on the device that's unused and outside of the DHCP range of your router.


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

Following this step, will it mean that the DVR's will not have internet access with the CCK removed from the system? I am not running a router, but a wireless modem router "combo". Westell 7500. Currently, the IP address the DVR's are using for the whole home is 10.0.0.1 were the the modem firmware indicates that the DHCP start address is 10.0.0.2 and ending with 10.0.0.33 The IP address for the DVR's for internet access is 1.0.0.30 and 10.0.0.32 respectively. Only the Genie is the DVR that is having an issue. If it is a DHCP issue, wouldn't it affect both receivers??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rackbob said:


> Following this step, will it mean that the DVR's will not have internet access with the CCK removed from the system? I am not running a router, but a wireless modem router "combo". Westell 7500. Currently, the IP address the DVR's are using for the whole home is 10.0.0.1 were the the modem firmware indicates that the DHCP start address is 10.0.0.2 and ending with 10.0.0.33 The IP address for the DVR's for internet access is 1.0.0.30 and 10.0.0.32 respectively. Only the Genie is the DVR that is having an issue. If it is a DHCP issue, wouldn't it affect both receivers??


Without the router connection, internet access won't be there. 
This was meant as a test and not "a fix".
Your use of IPs don't make sense.
Each DVR should use a different IP, and the internet access should be the same on each as it's the router.


> he modem firmware indicates that the DHCP start address is 10.0.0.2 and ending with 10.0.0.33[/quote
> The router looks to be using 10.0.0.1, and the DHCP range is 10.0.0.2 through 10.0.0.33
> The DVRs on static IP should be above 10.0.0.33, so 10.0.0.34 & 10.0.0.35.
> Internet would be 10.0.0.1


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The router 10.0.0.1 should also be listed as the 'gateway' on each dvr. That shouldn't change - it's basically the address the DVRs send requests to for outside access.

Set the problem dvr to anything above .33

It's possibly a timing problem between the router and the 24 or 34. Sometimes it gets an address, sometimes not.


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

Just changed IP address on Genie to 34. Static indicated after doing so. Checked connection after doing so and came out ok. We'll try this out to see if problem persists. Thanks all for the time and suggestions. If problem reappears, I'll repost on here??


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

The problem is more likely the IP address on the 24 than on the 34. When a DVR first boots up it contacts the other DVRs on the network to establish the MRV group. This records the unit's name and IP address at all the other DVRs. If the IP address of a DVR changes, the other DVRs may not find it unless the new IP address is broadcast to them.

So, what could be happening is that the 24 is getting an IP address via DHCP on boot up, and contacting the HR34 just fine. Therefore, both receivers "see" each other and MRV works as expected. However, DHCP addresses "expire" and must be renewed (usually every 24 hours by default). If your router does not give the HR24 the same IP address as it had before, then the HR34 may think the 24 has "gone away" and will delete it from the MRV group.

Therefore, if you are going to set one DVR to a static IP address, you should set them BOTH to static addresses. 

(BTW, this is also why I believe using IP address reservation also solves many similar problems.)


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

After making last post,I realized I should have mentioned that I changed IP address on both DVR's. After making changes, system info on DVR's indicate that IP address is "static" Hopefully this will take care of my issue... Only time will tell.. Thanks folks, your input is greatly valued!!!


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Where is the power inserter? I have been seeing a ton of problems with mrv when the PI is on the genie line. Also if u are using a wireless decca is it hooked to the genie? or is it split on its own line?


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

The Genie is on a surge protector. Needed in the part of the country I live in. As for the DECA, it's connected to the HR24!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rackbob said:


> The Genie is on a surge protector. Needed in the part of the country I live in. As for the DECA, it's connected to the HR24!!


That's a problem ... the HR24 has DECA built in and doesn't connect to the 24,


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zman15 said:


> Where is the power inserter? I have been seeing a ton of problems with mrv when the PI is on the genie line. Also if u are using a wireless decca is it hooked to the genie? or is it split on its own line?


I really don't think it's that the PI is on the Genie [or any other receiver with an internal DECA] line, but that it may be too close to it. The PI can have problems if connected too close to the SWiM, or a receiver with a DECA. Add a bit of coax length or a splitter and it isn't a problem anymore.
From an old service bulletin: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2934392&postcount=12


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> I really don't think it's that the PI is on the Genie [or any other receiver with an internal DECA] line, but that it may be too close to it. The PI can have problems if connected too close to the SWiM, or a receiver with a DECA. Add a bit of coax length or a splitter and it isn't a problem anymore.
> From an old service bulletin: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2934392&postcount=12


We have been doing a ton of mrv service calls on this issue and in fact VOS I fixed one of them with your help. Basically we have been putting a 2 way splitter on the power to swm side or putting a 2 way on the signal to ird side and hooking the wifi up on it's own line seperate from the 34 and it works everytime


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe it's not a DECA. But that's what the installer called it. The piece of equipment attached to the HR24 allows wireless connection of the DVR's to the Internet. It's hooked to a power supply with a coax running from it to the second coax input on the 24. The Genie is all by itself. I did the beta testing on MRV about 3 or so years ago when all connections were Ethernet. Then about 6 months ago they switched me over from a dual LNB to SWM System and installed what they said was a DECA with wireless connectivity for the Internet.


----------



## zman15 (Apr 7, 2012)

rackbob said:


> Maybe it's not a DECA. But that's what the installer called it. The piece of equipment attached to the HR24 allows wireless connection of the DVR's to the Internet. It's hooked to a power supply with a coax running from it to the second coax input on the 24. The Genie is all by itself. I did the beta testing on MRV about 3 or so years ago when all connections were Ethernet. Then about 6 months ago they switched me over from a dual LNB to SWM System and installed what they said was a DECA with wireless connectivity for the Internet.


Yes that is a wifi decca


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zman15 said:


> We have been doing a ton of mrv service calls on this issue and in fact VOS I fixed one of them with your help. Basically we have been putting a 2 way splitter on the power to swm side or putting a 2 way on the signal to ird side and hooking the wifi up on it's own line seperate from the 34 and it works everytime


The wireless CCK already has an internal 2-way splitter [for what that's worth].
You seem to have a handle on this so this was just so you don't need to add more splitters than you really need.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rackbob said:


> Maybe it's not a DECA. But that's what the installer called it. The piece of equipment attached to the HR24 allows wireless connection of the DVR's to the Internet. It's hooked to a power supply with a coax running from it to the *second coax input *on the 24. The Genie is all by itself. I did the beta testing on MRV about 3 or so years ago when all connections were Ethernet. Then about 6 months ago they switched me over from a dual LNB to SWM System and installed what they said was a DECA with wireless connectivity for the Internet.


"I bet" it's connected to SAT #1, "but" that connector also shows SWM-2 [kind of confusing] to go with their new markings The Genie shows SWM-5


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

I always say you can never have too much info. As for all you folks out there passing on your knowledge, I can't thank you enough!!


----------



## rackbob (Mar 29, 2013)

The way they got my system connected is a single coax going into the input on the left, when viewed from behind, on the Genie. And the same on the 24 with the second connection going to the wireless on a 6 foot length of coax.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rackbob said:


> I always say you can never have too much info. As for all you folks out there passing on your knowledge, I can't thank you enough!!


and if you don't have a wireless CCK, this works too:


----------

